

A little bit of Ruby hackery with Kernel#caller - jusben1369
http://nathaniel.talbott.ws/blog/2013/03/11/backtrace/

======
matthuggins
I think this post should go into more detail about _why_ this works. As
written, this simply looks like you're just calling the exact same method with
a different name. The thing that makes it work is that by wrapping it in an
extra method, you're effectively adding the prior method (i.e.: the one you
want included in the stack trace) to the list maintained by `caller`. Thus,
when you call `backtrace`, you'll be able to see the method from which it was
called.

~~~
ntalbott
Good feedback; I think a couple of example backtraces would help to illuminate
what's going on. Not sure if I'll edit this post, but I shall take it to heart
for future ones. Thanks!

